# 1969 JD Model 500 diesel in oil



## neal (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello all, hoping for a little help for my old 1969 JD Model 500... not a 500A but the original 500 series. Has a front loader and backhoe and I've used it for dozens of jobs around the property. It runs, pulls and digs like all get out but it has been leaking oil from the front main crank seal. Thought I had a simple oil leak but it turns out the engine oil pan is gradually filling up with diesel, and leaking from the lowest point. It is supposed to hold 8 quarts but I just dropped at least twice that in mixed oil/diesel at the last, now very frequent oil change. Seems to only be leaking when the engine is running... if I'm not using it the oil level does not seem to rise. Any ideas or suggestions from someone familiar with this old workhorse? Thanks!! Neal


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome Neal,
Sounds like you have a great tractor there, sorry I can't help you much. One thought I did have, that may be way off... I wonder if the fuel return line is crimped or plugged to some extent and not allowing the extra fuel to return to the tank?
I hope one of the other members can jump in here and help you out.


----------



## neal (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks pogobill... I checked the fuel line and it seems to be OK, at least from a visual inspection. Hoping an old school wrench turner might give me a steer as to where to look next. Thanks again, Neal


----------



## dzldanz1 (Dec 28, 2014)

I assume it's your injection pump drive seal.
Needs to be removed and sent to an injection shop

http://jdpc.deere.com/pimages/T582/T58260_________UN02JAN94.gif

T11290 #38 in the diagram


----------



## neal (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks dzldanz1!!! Makes sense... I'll pull it and send it out as soon as it gets above zero degrees.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You might also have the injectors checked ,as well,in case one had a bad tip.
Better safe,than sorry.


----------

